# Planting.



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

I recently purchased a crypt Spirialis. (sp?)
Anywho, it melted and is starting to grow back, but my question is you aren't supposed to bury the rhizome correct? The long thick brown "root type" thing that grows horizontally.
I'm always heard not to plant rhizomes but is this correct?


----------



## iceblue (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi Moo. Yes you want to bury the rhizome. It is like a large root with smaller, whiter roots trailing from it. I have either spirialis or a form of crispatula, can never remember the difference between the two. Anyway that's how I have been planting it. Since the rhizome and roots are kind of large I just use my fingers to push it down into the gravel and then give it a little tug so the crown is just above the substrate. 
As far as I know the only plants that don't like their rhizomes being planted are ferns like java and bolbitis. Hope this helps.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

yes, very much so. Thanks!


----------

